# Zelnorm Mexican Pharmacies



## tiredd (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi

I interested in buying Zelnorm from Mexico. I contacted Novartis in Mexico and they confirm that Novartis sells Zelnorm in Mexico so I am less worried about getting a fake drug.

Is anyone getting Zelnorm from Mexico? If so, do you have any recommendations on which online pharmacy to use?

Thanks


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

quite a few years ago--maybe 6??--i as well as several other people here on the board bought zelnorm from medsmex. i don't think those other people are around here any more. anyway--it was the real zelnorm--no doubt about it. we all agreed on that. it worked.

but we all made the mistake of giving medsmex our credit card numbers and our credit cards were hacked into and fraudulent charges were made. it was a nightmare to straighten out. from then on we took precautions. i have a bank of america credit card and used their shopsafe program --it gives you a virtual credit card number. other people used visa gift cards with limits on them or money orders or a debit card tied to a checking account with only enough money to cover the purchase.

i don't know if medsmex is still like that or not. but do be careful whenever you buy anything from a foreign online pharm. don't give them your credit card number.

good luck.


----------



## boatnerj (Jun 6, 2010)

Have you found a new way of acquiring zelnorm, or do you no longer use it?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i don't use it anymore.


----------



## boatnerj (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry to be nosy, but may I ask why? Did it stop working, or did you find a better solution?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh no problem--you're not being nosy at all.









zelnorm never worked very well for me. my body got used to it very easily so in order to get it to work at all, i could only take it every couple days and also had to take a week long drug holiday from it every month.

i found laxatives (dulcolax, cascara sagrada combined with milk of magnesia) to be much more effective and reliable--and cheaper. note--don't take dulcolax and milk of mag at the same time --you'll get cramping. take them at least an hour apart.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

HI. I haven't posted in. A long time, but saw this and thought I could help. I still used Zelnorm once in a while. Last time ordered it was this past November. I ordered it from mymexicandrugstore.org I found them to be reliable and had no problems. I have ordered it from them twice. Go to their site and under the search button type in Zelmac. It is called Zelmac in Mexico. I believe they only except Visa charge cards. Once ordered it dies take a few weeks to get it. I don't know why there is such a delay. But they will send an email letting you know when it has shipped. Good Luck.


----------

